# What are the current best value heavers/surf rods?



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

I am a bit out of the loop. Haven't needed to buy any surf rods for more than 5 years.

*Back in the day the value rods were*
Tica
Pinnacle
Ocean master
Other maybe?

*Currently*
Pinnacle-->doesn't appear to be around any more
Tica--> prices went up but quality did not
Ocean Master--> Still considered the best value?

What are the current best deals for the money? Doesn't have to be flat out cheap, if something is $200 but worth it...

Saltiga is $200 or so, which isn't that much more than the OM.

Any ways, I need a couple casting rods, 8nbait, and maybe something a little lighter for calmer waters. Also metal slinging, spinning rod for 2 to 4 oz.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

How long of a metal rod are you looking for? Tsunami Airwave TSAWSS-1002MH is a 10' 2 piece rated for 2-4 oz and is right around $100.


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

I've been throwing the 9' Tica 2-6 oz rod for a while now. I think it's about perfect as far as length and action for chucking 2oz stingsilver type lures. Something similar would probably be about right for me. Might give the 10' a try.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

well if you like the 9' might want to check out TSTSS-902MH
xxx.TSTSS902MH $ 80.99 
9'0", Medium Heavy 
12-25lbs Line Rating 
1-4 Jig Weight


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Tsunami Trophy Series is what I use on my kayak, good rods for the price


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Love my Saltiga


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I like my Breakaway LDX.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

RuddeDogg said:


> I like my Breakaway LDX.



I really have agree here. Have had both and for the money HDX and LDX are better than great heavers.


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

Cabelas is having a heck of a 1/2 off sale on Quantum mOcean surf rods. Good blanks, pretty well finished, and Fuji reel seat and guides (underwraped). I have the 9' casting version and was surprised at the power it had, and its better than most weight rating accuracy when slung with authority. The grip tape does not like the heat, and I re-wrapped the lower portion, and reseated the rather ill fitting butt cap.

One of the best bang-to-buck rods I have seen for awhile, despite some QC niggles.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Surfslinger said:


> Cabelas is having a heck of a 1/2 off sale on Quantum mOcean surf rods. Good blanks, pretty well finished, and Fuji reel seat and guides (underwraped). I have the 9' casting version and was surprised at the power it had, and its better than most weight rating accuracy when slung with authority. The grip tape does not like the heat, and I re-wrapped the lower portion, and reseated the rather ill fitting butt cap.
> 
> One of the best bang-to-buck rods I have seen for awhile, despite some QC niggles.


I got mine, the 8'er. Took it out of the tube put it together, flexed the tip to test the action and snapped it off. Back in the tube, taped it up and if I only was a little quicker I could have caught the UPS guy before he turned the corner. Not saying they are junk, but I did not re-order.


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

I've already got two of the Moceans. They seem okay.

I think I might snag a Breakaway HDX next payday.


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

How are the regular Saltiga rods (not the ballistics)? Just noticed there are two different Saltigas.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

atblis said:


> How are the regular Saltiga rods (not the ballistics)? Just noticed there are two different Saltigas.


I have a 10 and 12 ft. Nice if you're tossin 3 oz or less. Nice and lite.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

How are the regular Saltiga rods (not the ballistics)? Just noticed there are two different Saltigas. 
Yesterday 08:59 PM 


I have a 10' rated at 3 to 7oz I have thrown 5oz with no problem. I get better distance with it then I do with my 12' 4 to 7oz tsunami


----------



## fishwhenican (Jun 5, 2009)

*Rod stiffness*

I wonder what everybody thinks about the stiffness and being able to hook fish. I have a 9 ft. Pinnacle rated for 2 - 4 oz of weight. It casts ok, but it's pretty stiff. In the summer, fishing for mostly smaller fish, I do better with a more limber rod.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

fishwhenican said:


> I wonder what everybody thinks about the stiffness and being able to hook fish. I have a 9 ft. Pinnacle rated for 2 - 4 oz of weight. It casts ok, but it's pretty stiff. In the summer, fishing for mostly smaller fish, I do better with a more limber rod.



In many instances, the circle hook will solve that problem. The stiff rod and circle hook are amigos.


----------



## Soapboy (Nov 10, 2009)

I know their prices have gone up but I think Ticas are still a very good value. I have never fished with OM's or Breakaways so I won't comment.

Good Luck


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

imho, the on-sale quantum moceans are a definite best buy for a surf rod. i have the 9' and 10' casting rods, and both are quality built with fuji guides and both can - and have - taken a good lickin' on the south shore beaches of long island (including pulling in bass and blues at montauk). these casting rods even have under wrapped guides, for whatever that's worth. i'm using a penn 525mag and a magged blue yonder, both seem well suited to these rods, and the lure rating for each is spot on to conservative. they are somewhat heavier in mass weight than most graphite rods of the same length, but not by much. since i mostly use 'em spiked for bait fishing, not even an issue. for $40 to $60, this is just too good a deal to pass up ... imho.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have OM 10' for light stuff and they cast great Also have an LDX and a Team Alabama and they are great too. Don't really need a 8nbait rod where I fish.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Best 200 dollar rod*

A used 400 dollar rod.


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

For surf casting, you should take a look at the Clear Blue Tackle rods. For the price, you will have a hard time beating the value. I would not recommend these for sling 2 oz metal.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

surf rat said:


> A used 400 dollar rod.


*EXACTAMUNDO!*
I know it is nice to buy "New".
But someone here called me a "Tackle Ho" after a post I made about my recent trip to Hatteras (no hurt fellings, I kind of liked it) but a lot of that gear was bought used here and elsewhere for .75-.50 cents on the dollar.
For the amount of time you spend researching "new" gear, you can be looking for much better used gear at better prices.
I would much rather have a used $450 Custom, built on a spectacular blank for $250, than an off the shelf $200 rod.
(And the guy you buy it from is pleased as punch because he gets to turn around and spend that $$$ on more gear for himself! I'm about to turn a rod or two myself!)
Maybe it's just me...

That is the perfect answer Surf rat...


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

phillyguy said:


> I got mine, the 8'er. Took it out of the tube put it together, flexed the tip to test the action and snapped it off. Back in the tube, taped it up and if I only was a little quicker I could have caught the UPS guy before he turned the corner. Not saying they are junk, but I did not re-order.


How do you mean "flexed the tip to test the action"? If you just grabbed the rod somewhere up near the tip and bent the tip down that's a really good way to break the tip off a rod. Rods are built so that the force is spread right along the length of the blank.


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

duplicate post


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

for ~1-2oz metal, if you can find a SeaStriker K-Armor Beach Runner 8' Surf, buy it. Got mine for $49 and WISH i could find another.

KBR1220S80


----------



## Carl Hartmann (Mar 23, 2009)

Tsunami, great for under $100


----------



## redfishbluefish (Sep 27, 2009)

Where's the love for Carolina Cast Pro or the Team Alabama rod?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

never thrown one. can't say.


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

okuma solaris is still around, also see allot of diawa emcast rods around both well under $100 and good balance. I gotta say that I have the standard $100 12' tsunamy throphy heaver and recently bought a dblue off ebay for only like 160 shipped and its no comparison. the Dblue is like half the weight and can still load and throw 8 and bait with confidence.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

I still consider the ocean master the best rod around for value, and performance. as for a metal throwing rod, the ocean master spinning reel and rod are pretty sweet! link:http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Ang...t/89447/49629?hvarAID=shopping_shoppingdotcom


----------

